# Pigeons for Adoption in NC



## JennACRS (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey everybody, I'm Jenn with All Creatures Rescue & Sanctuary in NC. Ricky encouraged me to join the pigeon forum after he adopted Homer (who was featured here in the thread "No good homer needs home". As I jokingly predicted, I have taken a pigeon, and now I am "the pigeon lady" to the shelter.

I picked one bird up today from the local shelter, and we've got a transport from a shelter in the western part of the state set up on Sunday for EIGHT more birds! So if there's anyone in NC/SC that is interested in adopting, please don't hesitate to email me: [email protected]

The local bird I believe to be female (from her head/relatively thin neck in comparison to Homer -- she's produced no eggs to confirm). We're tentatively calling her Lola, and she is quite a cute bird:










I'll have pictures of the other eight once they arrive. From memory, there are 7 standards and one all-white in that group.

Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm willing to adopt some of them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a very pretty little one.


----------



## JennACRS (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, though we confirmed transport with the shelter 3 times, and were assured 3 times that the birds were ours, another group picked them up today. I have no idea where the 8 ended up, only that I now have $100 worth of building materials for an indoor aviary that I've already cut to fit. 

So I have only Lola! Mary, I'm going to send you an email tonight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well that's terrible. I wonder where they ended up.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope wherever they are, they're treated properly!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i'll take some home!!!


----------

